
Photoshop Upgrade Is Overkill for Flickr - bootload
http://www.wired.com/software/softwarereviews/news/2007/03/pshop_cs0327
======
far33d
There's always room for high-end processing software - avids instead of
iMovie, photoshop instead of iPhoto or Aperature.

However, the incumbents always miss the boat when the market changes. You used
to have to have PShop to do ANYTHING. Now you only need it to do the most
sophisticated things.

But, snipshots, be aware: batch processing photos is where the market is!

~~~
bootload
I tend to batch but have yet to write the code to do it, resize to 600x800,
some rotation, rename. I could see the merit for an api I could program via
controls or macro. Simply point, select, process, upload. But where is the
real value for the user?

I'm thinking of predecessors to flickr who saw image storage sites as ways to
make money off printing.

------
teki321
Paint Shop Pro is very famous on <http://dpreview.com>

People already realized that "industry standard" is not the only and not
necessarily the best value for money.

